# Which shrimp can i keep together?



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok so i have a bunch of cherries and a few rainbow shrimp in my 29 gal and i was thinking about adding some amano shrimp. Will the amanos eat my other shrimp? Also does anyone know if rainbows would be harmful to my cherry population? Thanx!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi lycaon,

Here is a chart that might help you concerning interbreeding of various freshwater shrimp. Sorry not reference to rainbow shrimp


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Amano is not going to do any thing on the Cherry and the Rainbow. Harmful is a strong word and what do you mena by it? I dont think they can cross breed at lease they did not do that in my tank.


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Well i read that certain shrimp will attack baby shrimp. Do amanos attack or eat baby shrimp? I'm pretty sure that rainbows, cherrys, and amanos wont interbreed


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I do not think so(I put them together) Cerry still increasing... people think Amano do but no solid prof. But even they do, say excendently eat one who just happen to be there chance are rare but Amano do eat any thing.


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

OK good to know. I just bought my amano and there seems to be just as many shrimp as i had before with him in the tank. He's really cool


----------

